
Wired.com lays of 25% of staff - jwilliams
http://www.inquisitr.com/7974/condenet-cuts-wiredcom-lays-of-25-of-staff/
======
alecco
Hi jwilliams.

Just a suggestion from a pseudo-newbie here. This blog post from Inquisitr
doesn't add to original posts, maybe it would've been better to submit the
original links? (Please don't take this in a bad way!)

[http://valleywag.com/5083534/digital-dealmaker-and-a-
dozen-o...](http://valleywag.com/5083534/digital-dealmaker-and-a-dozen-others-
out-at-wired)

<http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10094014-93.html>

~~~
jwilliams
True. My bad.

~~~
alecco
I said don't take it bad! ;)

------
RobertL
Well that should have a lot less impact on the economy than GM laying off 25%
of it's staff.

~~~
alecco
Yes, but HN being a North California and tech-centric site this is quite
relevant, IMHO.

